# Union Contact



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

none really, there have been some updates to the colour and the look but I rode the 08/09's as well as the new ones and I could not tell much of a difference at all. The contacts are pretty dope! I was between them and the forces but I like the feel of the force better.


----------

